# kann weder lilo noch grub installieren

## Dherkhon

folgende meldung bekomme ich bei lilo

```

 *

 * Cannot automatically mount your /boot partition.

 * Your boot partition has to be mounted rw before the installation

 * can continue. lilo needs to install important files there.

 *

!!! ERROR: sys-boot/lilo-22.5.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function mount-boot_mount_boot_partition, Line 53, Exitcode 0

!!! Please mount your /boot partition manually!

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

rescue linux #

```

und bei grub

```

 *

 * Cannot automatically mount your /boot partition.

 * Your boot partition has to be mounted rw before the installation

 * can continue. grub needs to install important files there.

 *

!!! ERROR: sys-boot/grub-0.93.20030118 failed.

!!! Function mount-boot_mount_boot_partition, Line 53, Exitcode 0

!!! Please mount your /boot partition manually!

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

rescue linux #

```

meine fstab

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

```

der befehl mount bringt:

```

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

rescue linux #

```

Ich hab schon den kernel nach /boot kopiert ohne probleme.Ein erneutes u/mounten bringt auch nichts.

Ich danke fuer jede hilfe

----------

## rc

hi,

hab mal n bisschen im forum gesucht und bin unter anderem auf folgende englische threads gestossen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=146450&highlight=mount+boot+partition+manually&sid=879e251083710fe22e98fb198ab3dfc2

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=150008&highlight=mount+boot+partition+manually&sid=879e251083710fe22e98fb198ab3dfc2

bei denen war das problem wohl, dass /proc nicht während der installation gemountet wurde, bzw. es das /proc verzeichniss nicht gab und auch nicht in fstab eingetragen war.

hoffentlich bringt dich das weiter.

rc

----------

## Dherkhon

ja das war die lösung

vielen dank  :Smile: 

----------

